
Click Forensics: Bahama botnet stealing traffic from Google - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/80415/click-forensics-bahama-botnet-stealing-traffic-google
======
nobody_nowhere
"stealing traffic from google" is one way to look at it... another is
"improving google's cpc revenue"

